# Goon max style rda- what am I doing wrong



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/4/18)

I got a new bottom fed goon max styled RDA however not able to get flavour out of it. The radar RDA works like a charm on the gbox, but the goon is not giving any flavour and is harsh on the throat. I am using a single coil kanthal Clapton (prebuilt) with CB2, what ever wattage I try it's not giving any flavour. What am I doing wrong ??



Ps. Please don't comment about the Color, had it enough from my wife already

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (9/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I got a new bottom fed goon max styled RDA however not able to get flavour out of it. The radar RDA works like a charm on the gbox, but the goon is not giving any flavour and is harsh on the throat. I am using a single coil kanthal Clapton (prebuilt) with CB2, what ever wattage I try it's not giving any flavour. What am I doing wrong ??
> View attachment 128447
> View attachment 128448
> 
> Ps. Please don't comment about the Color, had it enough from my wife already


Are those air inlets sitting straight across the wick ends? Hard to see but seems the logical placement in that design. This does not make sense though, no air is actually going directly to the coil.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (9/4/18)

I thought so too. That was the first thing that came to my mind too when i started building it but the original too has the same design.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I thought so too. That was the first thing that came to my mind too when i started building it but the original too has the same design.



Hi bud 
Well there you have it. That's why you getting no flavour, design is a piece of kak.
Solution- Bin it and stick to your Radar
Or if you must have a new RDA the Drop and OG Dead Rabbit are the way to go.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (10/4/18)

This deck design makes no sense 

Maybe a vertical coil would work better in there, if you can get it to fit?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (10/4/18)

I'm curious to know who would sell something like this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hallucinated_ (10/4/18)

Throw that POS away and get an authentic goon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Hallucinated_ (10/4/18)

That must taste like vaping a rda with all the air holes closed haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Anvil (10/4/18)

Just to be clear, this isn't even a clone of an actual 528 Custom's product. There is no such thing as an authentic Goon "Max". It's just a wonky deck design with a goon-style top-cap and their name/logo on it. I remember seeing a write-up on the 3FVape blog quite a while back. Most of the comment section was filled with remarks on the wicking/airflow there as well. I agree with @Clouds4Days , chuck it and go back to the Radar. At least that one was designed by someone who understands how vaping works.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

Anvil said:


> Just to be clear, this isn't even a clone of an actual 528 Custom's product. There is no such thing as an authentic Goon "Max". It's just a wonky deck design with a goon-style top-cap and their name/logo on it. I remember seeing a write-up on the 3FVape blog quite a while back. Most of the comment section was filled with remarks on the wicking/airflow there as well. I agree with @Clouds4Days , chuck it and go back to the Radar. At least that one was designed by someone who understands how vaping works.


I did order it from 3fvape. Was cheap so fell for it.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

Alex said:


> I'm curious to know who would sell something like this?


3fvape. I learnt my lesson, goon styled doesn't mean it's a copy of the original

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> This deck design makes no sense
> 
> Maybe a vertical coil would work better in there, if you can get it to fit?


I was thinking of trying two micro coils near the two air holes. Let's see if it works.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (10/4/18)

This looks alot like the Govad RDA build deck...
Note, the Govad isn't a BF attie due to the way the airflow was designed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hi bud
> Well there you have it. That's why you getting no flavour, design is a piece of kak.
> Solution- Bin it and stick to your Radar
> Or if you must have a new RDA the Drop and OG Dead Rabbit are the way to go.


Waited for this piece of crap for three months. I will stick to the radar for now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

This is what I was able to do. Took a lot of time to get the coil in position and even more to wick but it's done.


Works like a charm compared to the previous build.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

Got 0.21 ohms 6 wraps of 24g kanthal on a 30 Id.
The reason i purchased this was to use it with a single battery mech squonk. how safe it is to use this setup ?
@Spyro may be u can answer this.


----------



## Raindance (10/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Got 0.21 ohms 6 wraps of 24g kanthal on a 30 Id.
> The reason i purchased this was to use it with a single battery mech squonk. how safe it is to use this setup ?
> @Spyro may be u can answer this.


Sitting on a 20Amp build there. Will leave little headroom on a 30q or 25r. None actually.
Seeing the design is evident of a seriois lack of knowledge and thought, it would be reasonable to assume the same shortfall applies to function and meterials used for isolation and keeping the positive parts away from the negative ones. For this reason i would not go near a mech with that atty.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

Raindance said:


> Sitting on a 20Amp build there. Will leave little headroom on a 30q or 25r. None actually.
> Seeing the design is evident of a seriois lack of knowledge and thought, it would be reasonable to assume the same shortfall applies to function and meterials used for isolation and keeping the positive parts away from the negative ones. For this reason i would not go near a mech with that atty.
> 
> Regards


Never used a mech before so I think u are right. Will try to get the resistance up to 0.3 that should get me on 14 amps on a fully charged battery at 4.2v. 
I thought this would work in a single coil mode. But it is what it is. 
Or I can just take out one coil and block the airflow on the other side ?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

When it says 30 on the jig of the coil tool, what is the internal diameter in mm ??


----------



## Raindance (10/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Never used a mech before so I think u are right. Will try to get the resistance up to 0.3 that should get me on 14 amps on a fully charged battery at 4.2v.
> I thought this would work in a single coil mode. But it is what it is.
> Or I can just take out one coil and block the airflow on the other side ?


If that positive post block moves just a fraction of a millimeter in any direction you will have a dead short and you will be on your way to facebook stardom. Rather just bin the whole thing, its a hand grenade with a paperclip as safety pin.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Raindance (10/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> When it says 30 on the jig of the coil tool, what is the internal diameter in mm ??


0.3mm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/4/18)

Raindance said:


> 0.3mm


3.0mm

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (10/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> 3.0mm


Yip, seems i was thinking in cloning mode. Thanks for the correction @BumbleBee.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

Raindance said:


> If that positive post block moves just a fraction of a millimeter in any direction you will have a dead short and you will be on your way to facebook stardom. Rather just bin the whole thing, its a hand grenade with a paperclip as safety pin.
> 
> Regards



Don't want to (because i waited forever for this atty) but can't deny ur logic on this one. I agree, it is a terrible idea.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (10/4/18)

I will continue to use this atty on the gbox for sometime. This will teach me a lesson and remind me not to purchase something because it has a tacky name. Always do ample research.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/4/18)

You should keep it. 
Only Single coil Goon I've ever seen. 
But seriously, you could be like me, hadaly, Entheon no flavour whatsoever from them, and I've tried 24ga round wire, aliens (smilelykumeenit) claptons, fused claptons, staples, staple staggered fused claptons. 
Nothing. 

Dual coil life for us it seems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

